# Redfish Fly Swap



## DSampiero

So I've received my flies from the "An Idea" Swap and as promised I'll host and we'll get this party started! I have to say I am über pleased with the that last swap and I hope more people join in for this one. If you throw fur or feathers at Red Drum you'll do yourself a favor by joining in!

It would be preferable that you register for the swap by July 30th to give everyone a chance to get the proper number tied, flies due August 10th.  The $5 box method seemed smooth so we'll do that again.
I'll PM my address to everyone as they join.

1. Hammer - Flats Bunny
2. GladesGhost - Angora Kwan Fly
3. str8outha9c - Shrimp(probably)
4. flyfisheraa573 - Mad Mike's Copperhead Crab(probably)
5. BlindMullet - Flats Minnow
6. dacuban1 - The Mingo
7. Skinny_Water - Secret Baitfish
8. tom_in_orl - "Forgotten fly"  ;D
9. TygerRiverWalker - Electric Chicken
10. TidalGuide - Grass Shrimp
11. Creekripper - Polar Crab
12. PlayingSnooky - ???
13. skinnywater3 - ???
14. marshnole - Redfish Slider


----------



## paint it black

Count me in.
I'll make sure to come up with something better for this one!


----------



## flyfisheraa573

I'm in...if you'll have me...pattern ?...not sure yet...I'll let you know soon


----------



## adc77

i would love to get in on this but i have never done one before. and with only one red on fly ever, i am lacking a pattern that i have confidence in. if any one can give me the details of how the swap works or a pattern that is worthy, please let me know. 
aaron


----------



## dacuban1

Im in...put me down for "the mingo."


----------



## skinny_water

Put me down for a secret baitfish pattern 

Now I just have to find some hooks!


----------



## flyfisheraa573

BM....pretty simple...tie enough flies for everyone in the swap, plus and extra one for the swap master...mail them to him by the due date with a postage paid return envelope...

other than that, pick a fly that you can tie...for the theme of the swap...there you have it...

It is usually about a dozen flies or so


----------



## tom_in_orl

I am in for another fly I can't remember the name of ;D


----------



## DSampiero

List updated at the top. 

Blind Mullet: flyfisheraa573 covered most of it, what we did for the last swap was use the USPS flat rate boxes they're $4.95 to send. Then throw a $5 bill in there to cover return shipping. 

Recommended patterns: Seaducer (red head white body/tail), any shrimp pattern, EP minnow, Spoon Fly in Gold, Red or Root Beer colored bend back(an effective simple pattern). The idea is to tie what you comfortable making 10-15 of in the given time slot, there are too many great patterns to list 'em all.


----------



## richwalker71

Can I get in? I'll tie my version of an "Electric Chicken", I guess.


----------



## adc77

> BM....pretty simple...tie enough flies for everyone in the swap, plus and extra one for the swap master...mail them to him by the due date with a postage paid return envelope...
> 
> other than that, pick a fly that you can tie...for the theme of the swap...there you have it...
> 
> It is usually about a dozen flies or so


  thanks i figured it was some thing like that but thought i would ask. put me in for a round of flats minnows. whats the deal with the 5 dollar box method?


----------



## adc77

> List updated at the top.
> 
> Blind Mullet: flyfisheraa573 covered most of it, what we did for the last swap was use the USPS flat rate boxes they're $4.95 to send. Then throw a $5 bill in there to cover return shipping.
> 
> Recommended patterns: Seaducer (red head white body/tail), any shrimp pattern, EP minnow, Spoon Fly in Gold, Red or Root Beer colored bend back(an effective simple pattern). The idea is to tie what you comfortable making 10-15 of in the given time slot, there are too many great patterns to list 'em all.


 thank you i didnt read this until after my last post. and as i said put me down for the flats minnow.


----------



## natasha1

I would like to join if possible. I can offer up the "Grass Shrimp"


----------



## paint it black

I still got a bunch of fly materials that I bought originally for the last swap that I originally planned to tie a shrimp pattern.
I'll probably try that pattern out more and see how it works, then if I'm confident in it, I'll tie that.


----------



## vise_master

i am in with a polar fiber crab of my own design


----------



## DSampiero

PMs sent to everyone who has joined as of now.


----------



## HaMm3r

> PMs sent to everyone who has joined as of now.


Nothing received here...


----------



## skinnywater3

If there's still room Im in


----------



## DSampiero

> Nothing received here...


That's because we'll go fishing and you can give me your flies..then we'll fish again and I'll give you the swaps. ;D ;D I still haven't been on a Gheenoe. Well, I've been ripping on people who spend too much modding them but never actually fished one.

SkinnyWater3 you've been added, what are you whippin' up for us?


----------



## marshnole11

count me in for a redfish slider


----------



## drewrossi

Of course I'm in...Pattern - Unknown as of now.


----------



## jared_simonetti

im in with something ill llet you know.


----------



## DSampiero

UPDATED:
If you throw fur or feathers at Red Drum you'll do yourself a favor by joining in!

It would be preferable that you register for the swap by July 30th to give everyone a chance to get the proper number tied, flies due August 10th. The $5 box method seemed smooth so we'll do that again.
I'll PM my address to everyone as they join.

1. Hammer - Flats Bunny
2. GladesGhost - Angora Kwan Fly
3. str8outha9c - Shrimp(probably)
4. flyfisheraa573 - Mad Mike's Copperhead Crab(probably)
5. BlindMullet - Flats Minnow
6. dacuban1 - The Mingo
7. Skinny_Water - Secret Baitfish
8. tom_in_orl - "Forgotten fly" Grin
9. TygerRiverWalker - Electric Chicken
10. TidalGuide - Grass Shrimp
11. Creekripper - Polar Crab
12. PlayingSnooky - tbd
13. skinnywater3 - tbd
14. marshnole - Redfish Slider 
15. jared_simonetti _ tbd


----------



## HaMm3r

> Nothing received here...
> 
> 
> 
> That's because we'll go fishing and you can give me your flies..then we'll fish again and I'll give you the swaps. ;D ;D I still haven't been on a Gheenoe. Well, I've been ripping on people who spend too much modding them but never actually fished one.
Click to expand...

Sounds like a plan. My Gheenoe isn't going be getting wet anytime soon though. :'( Other obligations/travel are getting in the way, but maybe late this month.


----------



## kbuch312

Please put me in the swap.
Looking at a spoon pattern.

KMB


----------



## DSampiero

UPDATED:
If you throw fur or feathers at Red Drum you'll do yourself a favor by joining in!

It would be preferable that you register for the swap by July 30th to give everyone a chance to get the proper number tied, flies due August 10th.  The $5 box method seemed smooth so we'll do that again.
I'll PM my address to everyone as they join.

1. Hammer - Flats Bunny
2. GladesGhost - Angora Kwan Fly
3. str8outha9c - Shrimp(probably)
4. flyfisheraa573 - Mad Mike's Copperhead Crab(probably)
5. BlindMullet - Flats Minnow
6. dacuban1 - The Mingo
7. Skinny_Water - Secret Baitfish
8. tom_in_orl - "Forgotten fly"  Grin
9. TygerRiverWalker - Electric Chicken
10. TidalGuide - Grass Shrimp
11. Creekripper - Polar Crab
12. PlayingSnooky - tbd
13. skinnywater3 - tbd
14. marshnole - Redfish Slider
15. jared_simonetti - tbd 
16. kbuch312 - Spoon Fly
17. Jack Ehrhardt - estaz shrimp/crab pattern


----------



## jdefishin

I'll join in on the fun...

thinkin' 'bout tying a estaz shrimp/crab pattern.


----------



## DSampiero

Just a reminder, do not mail the flies until after July 30th, that way we will all know how many need make. If anyone drops out after that date I'll send the excess back to the tier. 

Also, I did a lot of copying and pasting sending Private Messages with my address, some might not have gotten the zip code, it's 32086.


----------



## vise_master

i hope nobody drops out it seems like it will be a good one


----------



## adc77

After trying a few different patterns and a trip to Tampa angler i think i am going to tie more of a regular bend back instead of the Grassett style, and as long it does not interfere with any one else.


----------



## skinny_water

> After trying a few different patterns and a trip to Tampa angler i think i am going to tie more of a regular bend back instead of the Grassett style, and as long it does not interfere with any one else.


I was plannin on tying a bendback..... :-/


----------



## skinnywater3

Dont know the name of the fly... buts its kinda like a bunny gotcha


----------



## HaMm3r

Like I mentioned at the start, I'll be tying a Flats Bunny. So, just to avoid conflict with any potential unamed/unknown patterns, it looks pretty much like this...


----------



## tguasjr

Just got in from out of town. Is it too late to jin in? Let me know, I'll tie something up!


----------



## adc77

> After trying a few different patterns and a trip to Tampa angler i think i am going to tie more of a regular bend back instead of the Grassett style, and as long it does not interfere with any one else.
> 
> 
> 
> I was plannin on tying a bendback..... :-/
Click to expand...


i dont know, you tell me. this is what i was thinking but if they are to similar i can find something else.


----------



## DSampiero

UPDATED:
If you throw fur or feathers at Red Drum you'll do yourself a favor by joining in!
It would be preferable that you register for the swap by July 30th to give everyone a chance to get the proper number tied, flies due August 10th. The $5 box method seemed smooth so we'll do that again. I'll PM my address to everyone as they join. Just a reminder, do not mail the flies until after July 30th, that way we will all know how many need make. If anyone drops out after that date I'll send the excess back to the tier.

Also, I did a lot of copying and pasting sending Private Messages with my address, some might not have gotten the zip code, it's 32086. 

1. Hammer - Flats Bunny
2. GladesGhost - Angora Kwan Fly
3. str8outha9c - Redfish Seaducer(probably)
4. flyfisheraa573 - Mad Mike's Copperhead Crab(probably)
5. BlindMullet - Bendback
6. dacuban1 - The Mingo
7. Skinny_Water - Secret Baitfish
8. tom_in_orl - "Forgotten fly" Grin
9. TygerRiverWalker - Electric Chicken
10. TidalGuide - Grass Shrimp
11. Creekripper - Polar Crab
12. PlayingSnooky - tbd
13. skinnywater3 - Bunny Gotcha
14. marshnole - Redfish Slider
15. jared_simonetti - tbd
16. kbuch312 - Spoon Fly
17. Jack Ehrhardt - estaz shrimp/crab pattern
18. Tico - tbd

IMPORTANT ISSUES:
It has been mentioned that we limit the entries to 20. I am Switzerland on this issue, so I'll say a motion has been made and we'll need someone to second and if you appose pipe up within the next 24 hours for debate.

BlindMullet & Skinny_Water:
IMHO you can both whip up bendbacks, if that's BM's fly maybe SW can tie one with a chenille body(in red or Rootbeer please ) I don't think anyone can carry too many bendbacks when fishing the grass line.


----------



## tguasjr

I'll second the motion for the limit at 20.


----------



## drewrossi

> I'll second the motion for the limit at 20.


3rd.


----------



## richwalker71

Agreed. 20 is plenty.


----------



## jdefishin

yep. 20 is plenty to tie for...


----------



## flyfisheraa573

6th or 7th that motion...whatever we're on now ;D

and GG, thanks for stepping up to the plate on this


----------



## paint it black

Through the chair, I would like to make a motion agaisnt the last motion.

Through the chair, I believe we should stop the list at 50. :


Through the chair, ok, maybe not.


----------



## vise_master

20 sounds good

and i believe Jared is tieing a bendback as well


----------



## DSampiero

ONLY TWO SLOTS LEFT! GET IN OR MISS OUT! Any motion to appose has been pre-crushed by those attentive to the thread.  ;D

CreekRipper: sorry long night and I was out of it this morning.


----------



## skinny_water

I PROMISE that mine is going to be completely different, and one off custom stuff. Thanks GG for the sugestion.


----------



## tom_in_orl

> Like I mentioned at the start, I'll be tying a Flats Bunny. So, just to avoid conflict with any potential unamed/unknown patterns, it looks pretty much like this...



Mine will be a flats bunny variant too. 

This is the only picture I have  :


----------



## richwalker71

Well,truth be told, my fly is more bunny than chicken. Looks alot like Toms.
But I like it and it works up here in SC.


----------



## DSampiero

UPDATED:
If you throw fur or feathers at Red Drum you'll do yourself a favor by joining in!
It would be preferable that you register for the swap by July 30th to give everyone a chance to get the proper number tied, flies due August 10th.  The $5 box method seemed smooth so we'll do that again. I'll PM my address to everyone as they join. Just a reminder, do not mail the flies until after July 30th, that way we will all know how many need make. If anyone drops out after that date I'll send the excess back to the tier.

Also, I did a lot of copying and pasting sending Private Messages with my address, some might not have gotten the zip code, it's 32086.

1. Hammer - Olive Flats Bunny
2. GladesGhost - Angora Kwan Fly
3. str8outha9c - Redfish Seaducer(probably)
4. flyfisheraa573 - Mad Mike's Copperhead Crab(probably)
5. BlindMullet - Bendback
6. dacuban1 - The Mingo
7. Skinny_Water - Special Bendback
8. tom_in_orl - Chartreuse Flats Bunny
9. TygerRiverWalker - Electric Chicken
10. TidalGuide - Grass Shrimp
11. Creekripper - Polar Crab
12. PlayingSnooky - tbd
13. skinnywater3 - Bunny Gotcha
14. marshnole - Redfish Slider
15. jared_simonetti - Bendback
16. kbuch312 - Spoon Fly
17. Jack Ehrhardt - estaz shrimp/crab pattern
18. Tico - tbd

IMPORTANT ISSUE:

Only two slots left to get in on this feathery fun, join now or miss out!


----------



## vise_master

jared_simonetti will be doing a bendback


----------



## tguasjr

Well, I'll just call this one the "Tick" and fly tying has started!


----------



## richwalker71

Hey! I like it. Looks like a decent tailing fly.


----------



## skinny_water

Still got a little bit of tweaking to do. This is basically the final pattern. The body might end up a shade darker, and the hackle the next size wider.

...it needs a name! Please chime in. If I use it you get #1


----------



## DSampiero

"The Sunday Hat Minnow"  ;D

"Pheasant Death"

Personal favorite - "Skinny's Minnow"

"Traugott's Deceiver"


Great lookin' pattern BTW


----------



## Brett

Bloody Bug-eyed Bendback


----------



## skinnywater3

nice work man...I bet that thing will come to life once it hits the water


----------



## skinny_water

Pheasant Death Bendback....maybe

Still looking. It has to be something + Bendback. That way when people google the pattern it pulls up. Get more clicks that way. I need a name fast cause Florida Fly Fishing mag wants me to do a "How To" write up on it. Would be a perfect time to get it done before I get sick of tying them for the swap. ;D


----------



## DSampiero

Clear and Pheasant Danger Bendback ;D..


----------



## vise_master

come on guys 2 more spots i already have 18 tied


----------



## kbuch312

All done!!
Mailing 22; surplus goes to GladesGhost for his troubles.

Looking forward to getting the return package.

KMB


----------



## hilrod

I'm in. I don't know what fly I'll be tying yet. I wanted to tie a redfish slider but saw marshnole was tying one so I asked him to send me a picture of his to make sure I dont tie the same one.


----------



## DSampiero

UPDATED:
If you throw fur or feathers at Red Drum you'll do yourself a favor by joining in!
It would be preferable that you register for the swap by July 30th to give everyone a chance to get the proper number tied, flies due August 10th.  The $5 box method seemed smooth so we'll do that again. I'll PM my address to everyone as they join. Just a reminder, do not mail the flies until after July 30th, that way we will all know how many need make. If anyone drops out after that date I'll send the excess back to the tier.

Also, I did a lot of copying and pasting sending Private Messages with my address, some might not have gotten the zip code, it's 32086.

1. Hammer - Olive Flats Bunny
2. GladesGhost - Angora Kwan Fly
3. str8outha9c - Redfish Seaducer(probably)
4. flyfisheraa573 - Mad Mike's Copperhead Crab(probably)
5. BlindMullet - Bendback
6. dacuban1 - The Mingo
7. Skinny_Water - Special Bendback
8. tom_in_orl - Chartreuse Flats Bunny
9. TygerRiverWalker - Electric Chicken
10. TidalGuide - Grass Shrimp
11. Creekripper - Polar Crab
12. PlayingSnooky - RedFish Bug in Rootbeer
13. skinnywater3 - Bunny Gotcha
14. marshnole - Redfish Slider
15. jared_simonetti - Bendback
16. kbuch312 - Spoon Fly
17. Jack Ehrhardt - estaz shrimp/crab pattern
18. Tico - The Tick
19. Hilrod - Redfish Slider


IMPORTANT ISSUE:

Only *ONE* slot left to get in on this feathery fun, join now or miss out!


----------



## drewrossi

Put me down for a Redfish Bug in Rootbeer


----------



## Bissell

am i to late?!


----------



## Salty_South

oh shoot, I snoozed and I lost! Some of those patterns sound awesome!


----------



## vise_master

that what am talking about


----------



## vise_master

that what am talking about


----------



## dacuban1

guys i hate to do this but im gotta sit this one out. Im going to be busy at work for the next few weeks and wont have time. Someone could take my spot i guess. i know im going to regret this swap after seeing the previews on a few. make sure you guys post pics


----------



## DSampiero

As of now the swap has maxed out on participants!


If you throw fur or feathers at Red Drum you'll do yourself a favor by joining in! It would be preferable that you register for the swap by July 30th to give everyone a chance to get the proper number tied, flies due August 10th.  The $5 box method seemed smoothly so we'll do that again. I'll PM my address to everyone as they join. Just a reminder, do not mail the flies until after July 30th, that way we will all know how many need to be made. If anyone drops out after that date I'll send the excess back to the tier.

Also, I did a lot of copying and pasting sending Private Messages with my address, some might not have gotten the zip code, it's 32086.

UPDATED:

1. Hammer - Olive Flats Bunny
2. GladesGhost - Angora Kwan Fly
3. str8outha9c - Redfish Seaducer(probably)
4. flyfisheraa573 - Mad Mike's Copperhead Crab(probably)
5. BlindMullet - Bendback
6. Caucasian Sensation - Inshore Death Krab
7. Skinny_Water - Special Bendback
8. tom_in_orl - Chartreuse Flats Bunny
9. TygerRiverWalker - Electric Chicken
10. TidalGuide - Grass Shrimp
11. Creekripper - Polar Crab
12. PlayingSnooky - RedFish Bug in Rootbeer
13. skinnywater3 - Bunny Gotcha
14. marshnole - Redfish Slider
15. jared_simonetti - Bendback
16. kbuch312 - Spoon Fly
17. Jack Ehrhardt - estaz shrimp/crab pattern
18. Tico - The Tick
19. Hilrod - Redfish Slider
20. Salty South - Copper Head

Swap list changes: 

Even with dacuban1 dropping out, two members picked up the slack and we have a full 20 participants for now. This should be great! We'll all be armed to the teeth for late summer tailing Reds!


----------



## Salty_South

Count me in for a Copper Head then!


----------



## vise_master

i tied 22 as well good idea kbuch312.the extra is for GG for hookin it up thanks GG


----------



## DSampiero

As of now the swap has maxed out on participants!
If you throw fur or feathers at Red Drum you'll do yourself a favor by joining in! It would be preferable that you register for the swap by July 30th to give everyone a chance to get the proper number tied, flies due August 10th.  The $5 box method seemed smoothly so we'll do that again. I'll PM my address to everyone as they join. Just a reminder, do not mail the flies until after July 30th, that way we will all know how many need to be made. If anyone drops out after that date I'll send the excess back to the tier.

Also, I did a lot of copying and pasting sending Private Messages with my address, some might not have gotten the zip code, it's 32086.

UPDATED:

1. Hammer - Olive Flats Bunny
2. GladesGhost - Angora Kwan Fly
3. Paint it Black(the fisherman previously known as str8outha9c) - Redfish Seaducer(probably)
4. flyfisheraa573 - Mad Mike's Copperhead Crab(probably)
5. BlindMullet - Bendback
6. Caucasian Sensation - Inshore Death Krab
7. Skinny_Water - Special Bendback
8. tom_in_orl - Chartreuse Flats Bunny
9. TygerRiverWalker - Electric Chicken
10. TidalGuide - Grass Shrimp
11. Creekripper - Polar Crab
12. PlayingSnooky - RedFish Bug in Rootbeer
13. skinnywater3 - Bunny Gotcha
14. marshnole - Redfish Slider
15. jared_simonetti - Bendback
16. kbuch312 - Spoon Fly Received
17. Jack Ehrhardt - estaz shrimp/crab pattern
18. Tico - The Tick
19. Hilrod - Redfish Slider
20. Salty South - Copper Head

Send 'em now or send 'em later!


----------



## vise_master

jus mailed out 22 polar merkins GG the extra is for u


----------



## Salty_South

So it is cool to mail them out already (especially if you don't want any excess back)?


----------



## DSampiero

Sure, send if you've got 'em.. During the last swap we had a few people bow out at the last minute, hopefully this swap will have full participation!


----------



## jared_simonetti

Mine will be put in the mail tomorrow along with a few extra for you! Thanks again.


----------



## flyfisheraa573

Geez...there are some over achiever's in this bunch for sure ;D ...just yanking your chain...

The bad news, is I may be one of the late folks...work has been murder, and I leave for vacation on Sat morn...going to try to tie down there, but maybe I can get them cranked out before the 10th...I'll do my best folks...

we're going to have a good box after this thing


----------



## Bissell

Finished 
shipping in the next few days


----------



## jdefishin

i've had them sitting around for over a week... i guess i'll ship them in!


----------



## paint it black

lol @ the update on my name change on the list of entries. 

I'm going to get started tying soon.
I've been messing around with the pattern, just trying to see what colors I want to go with.


----------



## HaMm3r

> lol @ the update on my name change on the list of entries.


I think I'll change my name to str8outha9c, just to confuse everybody! ;D


----------



## DSampiero

As of now the swap has maxed out on participants!

*Flies due by August 10th.* Don't let the date sneak up on you! I have already received 5 out of 19 boxes! The $5 box method seemed smoothly so we'll do that again.  Just a reminder, do not mail the flies until after July 30th, that way we will all know how many need to be made. If anyone drops out after that date I'll send the excess back to the tier.

Also, I did a lot of copying and pasting sending Private Messages with my address, some might not have gotten the zip code, it's 32086.

UPDATED:

1. Hammer - Olive Flats Bunny
2. GladesGhost - Angora Kwan Fly
3. Paint it Black - Redfish Seaducer(probably)
4. flyfisheraa573 - Mad Mike's Copperhead Crab(probably)
5. BlindMullet - Bendback
6. Caucasian Sensation - Inshore Death Krab
7. Skinny_Water - Special Bendback
8. tom_in_orl - Chartreuse Flats Bunny
9. TygerRiverWalker - Electric Chicken Received
10. TidalGuide - Grass Shrimp
11. Creekripper - Polar Crab Received
12. PlayingSnooky - RedFish Bug in Rootbeer
13. skinnywater3 - Bunny Gotcha
14. marshnole - Redfish Slider
15. jared_simonetti- Bendback Received
16. kbuch312 - Spoon Fly Received
17. Jack Ehrhardt - estaz shrimp/crab pattern Received
18. Tico - The Tick
19. Hilrod - Redfish Slider
20. Salty South - Copper Head

Send 'em now or send 'em later!


----------



## HaMm3r

Finished tying a few minutes ago, then did a couple extras for my own stock.  Should have them in the mail early next week!


----------



## tguasjr

Just shipped them out via USPS.


----------



## paint it black

Going to pick up some of the materials in a minute.
Need to get to tying!!!


----------



## DSampiero

PMs sent to all participants who's flies I have yet to receive for verification of participation!

*Flies due by August 10th.*
Don't let the date sneak up on you! I have already received 7 out of 19 boxes! The $5 box method seemed smoothly so we'll do that again.  Just a reminder, do not mail the flies until after July 30th, that way we will all know how many need to be made. If anyone drops out after that date I'll send the excess back to the tier.

Also, I did a lot of copying and pasting sending Private Messages with my address, some might not have gotten the zip code, it's 32086.

UPDATED:

1. Hammer - Olive Flats Bunny
2. GladesGhost - Angora Kwan Fly
3. Paint it Black - Redfish Seaducer(probably)
4. flyfisheraa573 - Mad Mike's Copperhead Crab(probably)
5. BlindMullet - Bendback
6. Caucasian Sensation - Inshore Death Krab
7. Skinny_Water - Special Bendback
8. tom_in_orl - Chartreuse Flats Bunny
9. TygerRiverWalker - Electric Chicken Received
10. TidalGuide - Grass Shrimp
11. Creekripper - Polar Crab Received
12. PlayingSnooky - RedFish Bug in Rootbeer
13. skinnywater3 - Bunny Gotcha
14. marshnole - Redfish Slider
15. jared_simonetti- Bendback Received
16. kbuch312 - Spoon Fly Received
17. Jack Ehrhardt - estaz shrimp/crab pattern Received
18. Tico - The Tick
19. Hilrod - Redfish Slider
20. Salty South - Copper Head Received

Send 'em now or send 'em later!


----------



## natasha1

Flies going in mail today!


----------



## HaMm3r

Mine are shipped.


----------



## DSampiero

Everyone appears to be "in" for the swap! Looking forward to seeing all of these creations!

Flies due by August 10th.

Don't let the date sneak up on you! I have already received 7 out of 19 boxes! The $5 box method seemed smoothly so we'll do that again.  Just a reminder, do not mail the flies until after July 30th, that way we will all know how many need to be made. If anyone drops out after that date I'll send the excess back to the tier.

Also, I did a lot of copying and pasting sending Private Messages with my address, some might not have gotten the zip code, it's 32086.

UPDATED:

1. Hammer - Olive Flats Bunny
2. GladesGhost - Angora Kwan Fly
3. Paint it Black - Redfish Seaducer(probably)
4. flyfisheraa573 - Mad Mike's Copperhead Crab(probably)
5. BlindMullet - Bendback
6. Caucasian Sensation - Inshore Death Krab
7. Skinny_Water - Special Bendback
8. tom_in_orl - Chartreuse Flats Bunny
9. TygerRiverWalker - Electric Chicken Received
10. TidalGuide - Grass Shrimp
11. Creekripper - Polar Crab Received
12. PlayingSnooky - RedFish Bug in Rootbeer
13. skinnywater3 - Bunny Gotcha
14. marshnole - Redfish Slider
15. jared_simonetti- Bendback Received
16. kbuch312 - Spoon Fly Received
17. Jack Ehrhardt - estaz shrimp/crab pattern Received
18. Tico - The Tick Received
19. Hilrod - Redfish Slider
20. Salty South - Copper Head Received


Send 'em now or send 'em later!


----------



## jared_simonetti

looks like the few people that have sent them in are going to get multiples if people don't get there act together soon.


----------



## paint it black

> looks like the few people that have sent them in are going to get multiples if people don't get there act together soon.


We have until the 10th. :x

I'm trying I'm trying.


----------



## skinny_water

> looks like the few people that have sent them in are going to get multiples if people don't get there act together soon.
> 
> 
> 
> We have until the 10th. :x
> 
> I'm trying I'm trying.
Click to expand...

I got 3 more to put together. I have only had to tie almost 150 flies the past month...and so far only 17 of them were for this swap....

...3 more to go. ;D


----------



## vise_master

> I got 3 more to put together. I have only had to tie almost 150 flies the past month...and so far only 17 of them were for this swap....
> 
> ...3 more to go. Grin


150 flies in a month. i do that in a week. (I have a very bad addiction).

U guys have 5 days left to tie up 20 flies so i would get tying so we can all have a nice fly selection for those fall tailers


----------



## skinnywater3

I'll have mine in the mail on time hope everyone else doesn't neglect the due date


----------



## marshnole11

mine will be in the mail in the A.M...


----------



## adc77

i sent mine on Monday they should be there by now.


----------



## drewrossi

On the way!


----------



## paint it black

I'm going to tie them now. I'm going to tie something similar to the seaducer but using rusty brown rabbit half skin zonked for the tail. 
I couldn't find the grizzly hackle at BPS, and I'm running low.
I won't have enough to tie 20 for sure. 

Like this but cleaner.
I tied this off at the end in a hurry.
I will clean them up and take my time tying.
Probably put one to use tomorrow down in flamingo.


----------



## paint it black

The only thing is that the hackle I did buy is a bit inconsistent as far as color. Some come out white, some are brown, some are brown and white. :-/


----------



## DSampiero

I received some boxes on Friday but haven't (and won't till tomorrow) update the received list, busy busy weekend!




> The only thing is that the hackle I did buy is a bit inconsistent as far as color. Some come out white, some are brown, some are brown and white.  :-/


 ;D, Does every Redfish you've every caught look the same? Well, then why would the bait that they're eating?


----------



## skinnywater3

what is the preferred shipping method


----------



## Bissell

a box/padded envalope  ;D


----------



## vise_master

the 4.95 flat rate box from USPS is what we are all doing and it works good


----------



## DSampiero

> the 4.95 flat rate box from USPS is what we are all doing and it works good


Don't forget to through a $5 in there to cover return shipping!


----------



## DSampiero

Everyone appears to be "in" for the swap! Looking forward to seeing all of these creations!

Some of you guys are killing me with the lack of who-tied-it on the packages. I know my flies, but still the name game is taking up some time! I believe the list bellow is accurate.

Flies due by August 10th.

Don't let the date sneak up on you! I have already received 11 out of 19 boxes! The $5 box method seemed smoothly so we'll do that again.  Just a reminder, do not mail the flies until after July 30th, that way we will all know how many need to be made. If anyone drops out after that date I'll send the excess back to the tier.

Also, I did a lot of copying and pasting sending Private Messages with my address, some might not have gotten the zip code, it's 32086.

UPDATED:

1. Hammer - Olive Flats Bunny Received
2. GladesGhost - Angora Kwan Fly
3. Paint it Black - Redfish Seaducer(probably)
4. flyfisheraa573 - Mad Mike's Copperhead Crab(probably)
5. BlindMullet - Bendback Received
6. Caucasian Sensation - Inshore Death Krab
7. Skinny_Water - Special Bendback
8. tom_in_orl - Chartreuse Flats Bunny
9. TygerRiverWalker - Electric Chicken Received
10. TidalGuide - Grass Shrimp Received
11. Creekripper - Polar Crab Received
12. PlayingSnooky - RedFish Bug in Rootbeer
13. skinnywater3 - Bunny Gotcha
14. marshnole - Redfish Slider Received
15. jared_simonetti- Bendback Received
16. kbuch312 - Spoon Fly Received
17. Jack Ehrhardt - estaz shrimp/crab pattern Received
18. Tico - The Tick Received
19. Hilrod - Redfish Slider
20. Salty South - Copper Head Received



If you haven't, Send 'em now!


----------



## hilrod

Mine went out today.


----------



## paint it black

Finishing up my batch, will be on their way in the am.
I hope it's not a problem.


----------



## flyfisheraa573

Well....I suck...seriously...I've had plenty of calender time to tie these, but to no avail, no dice....

I have tried and tried, but have failed miserably...the past few months have been eaten away with "honey do's," work requirements, and family vacation. Folks I am truly sorry. I really let all of you down with this, but at the last minute, literally the last day, I am bowing out.

I have tried to get these things tied, and have knocked out 5 of them. Never getting more than two tied in a sitting.

BUT...what I would like to do is this. If you would, please send me your addresses via PM, and I will get them tied up sometime in the next few and send them to you individually. No return fly needed.

Sincerely folks, I am sorry. I was waiting to the last minute to bow out...thinking that maybe, just maybe I could turn the corner, and get these tied, even if they were a few days late, but no dice.

Again, sorry folks. You'll get your fly eventually, if I get your addy in PM.

Don't hold it against me please....


----------



## paint it black

Mine were shipped this morning. Sorry for the delay. 
The day did creep up quick.


----------



## skinnywater3

mine went in the mail today


----------



## tom_in_orl

Uggg, I just saw this was up to 20 f-ing flies. I will be late but they will be there.


----------



## paint it black

> Uggg, I just saw this was up to 20 f-ing flies. I will be late but they will be there.



lol I probably won't do another swap with so many entries.
Makes for great variety, but it got really boring tying after 10....lol

Maybe if i would have broken it down into 4 sessions rather than two. lol


----------



## tom_in_orl

Done. [smiley=alcholic.gif]

They will be in the mail tomorrow.


----------



## natasha1

Well, at least we will be getting 19 different patterns to add to our box...I am stoked...give these TX redfish something different to look at!


----------



## DSampiero

Playin' Snooky's arrived today and FlyFisheria has dropped out(we get it, you've got a Family :). Waiting on five little boxes. I am hopping they'll be here to turn around on Friday!


----------



## paint it black

I would assume you would be receiving Frank, Richard, and my flies tomorrow.
Or so I hope!
Can't wait to get these things.


----------



## Bissell

i sent mine monday, or tues? i dont remeber


----------



## dacuban1

make sure pix of the flies get posted for us sideliners. Im finally chilling off of work so im in for the next swap....after everyone stocks up on materials..lol


----------



## DSampiero

4 more arrived today, one box still out there!


----------



## Bissell

hopefully its not mine!


----------



## Salty_South

I am so excited!!!!!!


----------



## tom_in_orl

> make sure pix of the flies get posted for us sideliners.



It would be cool to see that many flies in one picture. Considering the average retail price for a fly here in Orlando is $5.00 and each of us did 20 files you are looking at $100 per person. That mean it would be a $1900 fly swap


----------



## skinny_water

> make sure pix of the flies get posted for us sideliners.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It would be cool to see that many flies in one picture. Considering the average retail price for a fly here in Orlando is $5.00 and each of us did 20 files you are looking at $100 per person. That mean it would be a $1900 fly swap
Click to expand...

I was thinking the same thing! $$$


----------



## kbuch312

$1900; Freakin awesome!!
Post that picture GG
Can't wait to get them.


----------



## DSampiero

Bah! I am the Government.. Long days and a dislike for counting has resulted in two packages still at large(my apologies for the earlier miscount).. I recounted 3 times.. Two short, and by my calculations with the extras that a number of you threw in where really in the neighborhood of $2000... Yes, I will post a picture of all of them together, once they've all arrived.


----------



## paint it black

Here are a few of the batch I tied.
As I stated earlier, the hackle didn't match too much.


----------



## Salty_South

Those are awesome!


----------



## skinny_water

They all got eyes before they were sent out.


----------



## Bissell

man, mine werent near this good...


----------



## vise_master

> man, mine werent near this good...


It is not about how good you are it is about the experience and to be able to use the different styles from around the states


----------



## DSampiero

Still waiting on ONE box guys


----------



## jdefishin

grrrrr... I want some flies and my patience is wearing thin. 

:


----------



## paint it black

:-/


----------



## Bissell

x2

:-/ :-/


----------



## DSampiero

Flies are in, I've got to be in Orlando all day tomorrow so they'll be going out on Friday. Sorry for the delay guys, late arrivals were beyond my control!


----------



## paint it black

> Flies are in, I've got to be in Orlando all day tomorrow so they'll be going out on Friday. Sorry for the delay guys, late arrivals were beyond my control!


Pictures!!! Lol


----------



## tom_in_orl

> Flies are in, I've got to be in Orlando all day tomorrow so they'll be going out on Friday. Sorry for the delay guys, late arrivals were beyond my control!


He's not in Orlando. He's over in Mosquito Lagoon with a giant box of files!!!!!!!


















JK, thanks for doing all the work sorting and mailing.


----------



## DSampiero

*They're on their way!*

I Really did like the idea of trying for a group picture, I was skeptical of my ability to not mess up the swapping with a group pic. Here is as close as I could get..

The Swap - 









If anyone comes up short of 18 flies, shoot me a PM and I'll happily send you some of the extras.... If that is, you get to me before I disappear into the Lagoon on the canoe... ;D


----------



## adc77

nice, thanks again for hosting.


----------



## vise_master

Hell yeh GG u r the man for doing this thank you


----------



## Bissell




----------



## adc77

i just got some mail!


----------



## skinny_water

Cool, that means I should have mine today also. I will grab a pic of all the patterns together.


----------



## vise_master

just got mine in the mail awesome thanks GG


----------



## vise_master

got the flies on my bday couldnt ask for more


----------



## Bissell

everyone did an awsome job! 
thanks GG and everyone that tied
now only if i had my new noe id be out fluff chuckin tonight!!!


----------



## skinnywater3

I gots mine! nice work everybody


----------



## paint it black

> everyone did an awsome job!
> thanks GG and everyone that tied
> now only if i had my new noe id be out fluff chuckin tonight!!!


Still haven't received mine. :-/


----------



## Bissell

ill let you barrow mine lol considering i have no little black boat yet


----------



## richwalker71

Got mine today! Thanks everybody, nice stuff.


----------



## tguasjr

Just got mine in the mail, they are awesome!


----------



## Salty_South

AWESOME!! great job guys! and thanks!


----------



## natasha1

Flies came in a few days ago. They look great. Thanks everyone!


----------



## kbuch312

They arrived Monday, but I have been in Milwaukee since then. Flies look awesome everyone.
thanks again to GG for putting this together.

Regards,
KMB


----------



## paint it black

> After trying a few different patterns and a trip to Tampa angler i think i am going to tie more of a regular bend back instead of the Grassett style, and as long it does not interfere with any one else.
> 
> 
> 
> I was plannin on tying a bendback..... :-/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i dont know, you tell me. this is what i was thinking but if they are to similar i can find something else.
Click to expand...

I put your bend back to the test this morning.
I had planned on going bone fishing with Alonzo and Chris but both bailed on me in the am.
So I just went to one of the local canals with the long rod and a couple flies in search of tarpon.
Managed to get a tarpon in the air rather quickly on that fly.
I threw it at about 15 other tarpon that were smashing bait before getting a hit.
Then I still got nothing so I switched it up to another fly and got nothing.
They didn't show interest in any other fly I had with me.
I'm sure Hammers White Rabbit Zonker fly would have been the ticket.
Shortly after the sun cracked out over the buildings and they stopped crashing bait.


----------



## vise_master

i am ready for another one


----------



## DSampiero

I am moving in the next month so I'll be sitting anything out until December, was happy to do the swap! Can't wait for the first cold front to hit to go chase some tail!


----------



## adc77

> After trying a few different patterns and a trip to Tampa angler i think i am going to tie more of a regular bend back instead of the Grassett style, and as long it does not interfere with any one else.
> 
> 
> 
> I was plannin on tying a bendback..... :-/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i dont know, you tell me. this is what i was thinking but if they are to similar i can find something else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I put your bend back to the test this morning.
> I had planned on going bone fishing with Alonzo and Chris but both bailed on me in the am.
> So I just went to one of the local canals with the long rod and a couple flies in search of tarpon.
> Managed to get a tarpon in the air rather quickly on that fly.
> I threw it at about 15 other tarpon that were smashing bait before getting a hit.
> Then I still got nothing so I switched it up to another fly and got nothing.
> They didn't show interest in any other fly I had with me.
> I'm sure Hammers White Rabbit Zonker fly would have been the ticket.
> Shortly after the sun cracked out over the buildings and they stopped crashing bait.
Click to expand...

very cool, it might be worth tying up some with a more tarpon friendly hook.


----------



## Salty_South

I think it was tom_in_orl who tied the little flats bunny with the chartreuse head?? Well it picked off a couple tailers for me! One of which was pretty fat (32-33") and stripped me down to backing on its first run. What a fight. Thanks again for all these great flies guys!!


----------



## tom_in_orl

Thats just cool! That kind of report is what makes the fly swaps worth it for me. 

So I got off my lazy butt and looked up the real name of the fly. Its a Kraimer's Olive Barbell Strip Tease and is available through Rainys Flies. 



















I was introduced to the pattern by Tanner who gave me one and asked me to see if I could tie it. The only thing I changes was using chrome barbell eyes. Since then  its become a a favorite of a few of my fly fishing friends. I use it if I am similar colored grass. 

The funny part is the guy who invented it never mentions going redfish fishing  :

http://www.rainysflies.com/tedkraimer.php

BTW, Never under estimate the power of adding a little chartreuse to your flies


----------



## richwalker71

X2 Tom! That fly brought 4 to my boat today. Including my son's first Red on fly. Pic to follow!


----------



## Salty_South

Whens the next one?!!!?


----------



## KnotHome

I'd love to get in on the next one! What species would be the target?


----------



## YanceyM

I'm no pro, I've only been tying for about 4 months. But I'd be down. I'm sure I've got enough skill to pull something off. I've been taking a tying class at The Salty Feather in Jacksonville for a few weeks now and can say it's help me out.  

As for spices I'd have to say maybe and assortment. Redfish, Trout, and flounder. Those are the major target uphere in Northeast Florida. But I'd be down to get a few for other spices. You never know where fishing may take you, so it's good to have some varity in your arsenal.


----------



## skinny_water

I will start a new thread tomorrow AM. I am thinking TARPON swap. Limit 12 people. I will keep up a list. 

Richard


----------



## dacuban1

i was thinking tarpon too. its that time again! [smiley=jackson.gif]


----------



## jdefishin

poon swap sounds sweet. I'll participate.

Jack


----------

